# Radon ZR Lady 6.0 vs Cube Access WLS Pro



## IBC-Lufi (7. April 2013)

Guten Abend 

ich möchte mir ein MTB Hardtail kaufen und kann mich noch nicht zwischen folgende Bikes entscheiden:

Radon ZR Lady 6.0 
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Lady-6-0_id_21704_.htm

Cube Access WLS Pro (dieses bin ich schon Probegefahren und war sehr angenehm)
http://www.cube.eu/wls/access-wls-pro/

Wenn ich meine Rahmengrösse über die Schrittlänge (80 cm) berechne komme ich auf ein 18" Rahmen. Beide Bikes sind aber nur in Grösse 17" oder 19" verfügbar? Welche Grösse würdet ihr mir empfehlen?

Hier noch ein Paar andere persönliche Angaben:
- Körpergrösse 168 cm
- Gewicht 70 Kg
- Schrittlänge 80 cm
- Torsolänge 57 cm
- Schulterbreite 38 cm
- Armlänge 60 cm

Ich werde das Bike vorallem für Touren benutzen, in der Natur auf Asphaltierte- aber auch Wald- und Kiesstrassen.
Mir ist eine aufrechtere Sitzposition sehr wichtig, deshalb möchte ich ein Damen-Rahmen haben. 

Welches Bike und in welcher Rahmengrösse würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Danke im Voraus für eure Tipps

Gruss, Lucia


----------



## Frau Rauscher (7. April 2013)

ich bin 166 und hab auch ne 80er Schrittlänge.
Das Cube AMS war mir mit 16 Zoll schon zu lang!
Ich weiß aber jetzt nicht genau wie das von Dir genannte Modell "geschnitten" ist ... Wenn das kürzer ist, könnte es ja passen...
Würde Dir aber empfehlen nochmal was kleineres probe zu sitzen. Händler berkaufen einem ganz gern zu große Rahmen. Ist allerdings auch ein bisschen Geschmackssache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IBC-Lufi (8. April 2013)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> ich bin 166 und hab auch ne 80er Schrittlänge.
> Das Cube AMS war mir mit 16 Zoll schon zu lang!
> Ich weiß aber jetzt nicht genau wie das von Dir genannte Modell "geschnitten" ist ... Wenn das kürzer ist, könnte es ja passen...
> Würde Dir aber empfehlen nochmal was kleineres probe zu sitzen. Händler berkaufen einem ganz gern zu große Rahmen. Ist allerdings auch ein bisschen Geschmackssache.


 
Guten Morgen Frau Rauscher,
welches Cube AMS Modelle hast Du? Dann könnte ich ein bisschen vergleichen.. Ist es auch eins mit Damen-Geometrie?
Bin bis jetzt nur das Cube Access WLS Pro in 19" Rahmen Probegefahren und es ging gut, da sie im Geschäft der 17" Rahmen nicht hatten, konnte ich aber kein vergleich mit dem kleineren Rahmen machen...

.... Das Radon ZR Lady 6.0 gefällt mir auch sehr. 
Da es aber auch nur in Grösse 17" oder 19" erhältlich ist und ich es leider nicht probefahren kann, wäre ich super dankbar um weitere Tipps zur Wahl der Rahmengrösse.
Wie schon erwähnt wäre teoretisch mit meiner Schrittlänge (80 cm) einen 18" Rahmen passend. In der erste Nachricht findet ihr noch andere Angaben zu Köroergrösse, Torsolänge usw...

*Ich hoffe auf weitere Antworten von euch Experten mit wertvollen Tipps...*

.. Möchte sobald wie möglich das Bike bestellen und dann los.. auf tolle Touren.. ich freue mich schon sehr darauf 

Gruss Lucia


----------



## Frau Rauscher (10. April 2013)

es war ein "normales" Cube AMS von 2008.
Ich habe es vor 2 Jahren schon verkauft. 
Viel besser kam ich auf dem AMS in 15 Zoll klar, das war ein WLS-Modell.

Vielleicht findest Du die Daten irgendwo zum vergleichen, ich würde an Deiner Stelle mal versuchen noch einen 16 Zoll Rahmen zu testen.


----------



## scylla (10. April 2013)

IBC-Lufi schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> ich möchte mir ein MTB Hardtail kaufen und kann mich noch nicht zwischen folgende Bikes entscheiden:
> 
> ...




Damen-Rahmen muss nicht sein, du bist groß genug um auf einen "normalen" Unisex-Rahmen drauf zu passsen. 
Aufrechte Sitzposition wirst du auch an Herrenrahmen finden. Das kommt nicht auf "Damen" oder "Herren" an, sondern auf die effektive Oberrohrlänge  und die Vorbaulänge. 
Da hat jeder Hersteller ein anderes Konzept. Manche bauen sehr lange Rahmen, andere sehr kurze.

Rahmenhöhenberechnung über die Schrittlänge ist kompletter Käse! Das gibt einen ganz groben Richtwert über 3-4 Rahmengrößen 
Es kommt viel mehr auf die Oberrohrlänge an, und damit auf die Oberkörper- und Armlänge, wie man auf dem Rad sitzt. Bei der Schrittlänge muss man eigentlich nur beachten, dass man einigermaßen gut über dem Oberrohr stehen kann im Flachen. Also vergiss am besten diese komischen Rahmengrößenrechner, wo du die Schittlänge und sonst nichts eintragen musst.
Am besten ist immer noch: Probefahren, Probefahren, Probefahren! Grau ist alle Theorie.

Als kleiner Richtwert: ich bin 2cm größer und habe 2cm mehr Schrittlänge als du. Oberkörperlänge dürfte also ziemlich vergleichbar sein.
Ich fühle mich am wohlsten auf Rahmen mit ca. 575mm - 600mm effektiver Oberrohrlänge, bevorzuge allerdings eine sportliche Sitzposition, also Sattelüberhöhung und langes Oberrohr, und habe recht kurze Vorbauten.
An dem Rad mit 600mm Oberrohr habe ich einen 30mm Vorbau und sitze immer noch recht sportlich. 
Bei einem Touren-Rad wirst du mit so einem kurzen Vorbau wahrscheinlich nicht glücklich werden, da damit die Lenkung zu nervös würde. Da brauchst du eher einen längeren Vorbau, das musst du beachten!

Dein verlinktes Radon wäre mir z.B. in 19'' deutlich zu groß, 17'' wäre ok.
Wenn du mal auf die Oberrohrlänge (effektiv/ horizontal) schaust, fällt dir auf, dass das Cube in 19'' ungefähr dieselbe Länge hat wie das Radon in 17''


----------



## Jumpmaus (12. April 2013)

IBC-Lufi schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Frau Rauscher,
> welches Cube AMS Modelle hast Du? Dann könnte ich ein bisschen vergleichen.. Ist es auch eins mit Damen-Geometrie?
> Bin bis jetzt nur das Cube Access WLS Pro in 19" Rahmen Probegefahren und es ging gut, da sie im Geschäft der 17" Rahmen nicht hatten, konnte ich aber kein vergleich mit dem kleineren Rahmen machen...
> 
> ...




Hi,
ich habe ein Cube AMS 125 Pro in 16".
Ich bin 1,65 cm groß (wiege ca. 51kg) und von der Länge passt es super. Komme damit echt super zurecht.
Nur ich muss sagen, dass die Rahmenhöhe vom Oberrohr doch schon sehr sehr knapp bemessen ist bei mir. Beim normalen Stehen dockt es schon an.
Komme trotzalledem echt gut damit klar. Deswegen würde ich in meinem Fall eher einen geschwungenen Rahmen nehmen (den es ja meistens bei den Girlybikes gibt) oder Männerrahmen von Giant, Transition, Kona etc.
Wäre meine Empfehlung.


----------



## Kaba75 (28. April 2013)

Guten Morgen,
der Thread ist ja schon was älter,melde mich trotzdem mal 
Jahrelang bin ich auf einem RADON Team in 18" meines Mannes Gefahren und fand' es eigentlich ungemütlich. Dann haben wir kürzlich das LADY 7.0 in 17" für mich gekauft und ich bin absolut begeistert. Fühlt sich um Welten besser an. Ach ja, ich bin 1,67m groß.

Viel Spaß beim shoppen!


----------



## IBC-Lufi (28. April 2013)

Kaba75 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> der Thread ist ja schon was älter,melde mich trotzdem mal
> Jahrelang bin ich auf einem RADON Team in 18" meines Mannes Gefahren und fand' es eigentlich ungemütlich. Dann haben wir kürzlich das LADY 7.0 in 17" für mich gekauft und ich bin absolut begeistert. Fühlt sich um Welten besser an. Ach ja, ich bin 1,67m groß.
> 
> Viel Spaß beim shoppen!


 
Hallo Kaba75,

danke für deine Nachricht. Egal dass Du erst jetzt auf dieses Thread antwortest. Du bestätigst mir dass ich die richtige Entscheidung getroffen habe . Nach lange Überlegung habe ich nähmlich auch das Radon ZR Lady 7.0 in 17" gekauft und werde es übermorgen bei einem Radon Partner abholen. Yuppi, ich freue mich riesig darauf!!

Schöne Grüsse

Lucia


----------



## Kaba75 (29. April 2013)

Ja, viel Spaß. Fehlt nur noch sonniges Wetter


----------



## Joffix (7. Mai 2015)

Entschuldigung für die Wiederbelebung dieser Leiche, aber es steht eine Neuanschaffung an :-D Wollte mal nachfragen, ob es weitere Erfahrungen zum Radon gibt, speziell zu 17"? Der Rahmen hat ja ein sehr langes Steuerrohr. Kriegt man damit überhaupt eine Überhöhung hin?


----------

